# Taking tadpoles on a plane



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Recently, I went on a trip to DC with JetBlue (Long Beach to Dulles). I took 8 tadpoles and 1 frog with me (all Ranitomeya benedicta). Each tadpole was transported in a 50ml conical screw-cap tube (available from lab supply companies) filled with 5ml of water (about 0.17 fluid ounces). TSA told me that the total liquid volume in all tubes should not exceed 3 ounces. The conical tubes come in styrofoam trays that can be cut to size and keep the tubes upright and locked in place. The frog traveled in a standard 2 ounce deli cup with some sphagnum and a few clippings. I put everything in a plastic bag which can be taken onboard as a personal item. Animals should not go through the X-ray scanner. Instead, they were declared to TSA and inspected visually by a TSA officer. They also performed a vapor test on each liquid-containing vial, i.e. I had to open each vial individually while they held a test strip over it. 

The whole procedure took about 5 minutes and was no big deal at all (and everyone liked the colors of the benedicta...). During the flight, I kept the plastic bag under the seat in fron of me. All in all, I feel that this is a good and relatively hassle-free way to deliver tadpoles (and frogs). Those of us who are frequent travelers should consider it as an alternative to shipping. However, you should still contact the airline and your local TSA personnel ahead of time to obtain their approval (individual policies may apply).


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice. I remember the good old days when I used to bring all kinds of crazy animals carry on wih me on planes. I can remember a painted turtle from Maryland. Tiger salamander and scorpions from Wyoming, scorpions and centipedes and tarantulas from Arizona, and that's just what springs to mind now. 
Good idea with the 50ml conicals! I use those at work every day, they would be perfect to transport tads


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

As the recipient of the tads, I can say that they are all doing very well and never seemed affected at all by the travel.

Ruprecht, do you still have that link with the guidelines for traveling with fish/aquatic critters I sent you? I was going to link it here but can't find it.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's the link:

Reef Hobbyist Magazine Quarter 3 2011


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

That's a great outcome from reasonable headed people working the TSA job...BUT...I am sure there a lot of those working the job that would say no animals of any kind and depending on the airline the same thing. Many airlines say no animals period unless checked as cargo. 
I do want to know why you say they should not go through the Xray as I have sent literally hundreds of animals through without seeing any ill effects that I am aware of?


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Mark:
I wasn't necessarily talking about the health risk to the animal (even though it would be an unnecessary exposure to damaging radiation). TSA told me not to send them through the scanner. I went to the airport the day before the flight and let both TSA and the airline know that I would be carrying tads and frogs with me. I agree that some airlines and/or airports may be more lenient than others, so it's important to find out in advance.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

wiedemey said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> Reef Hobbyist Magazine Quarter 3 2011


Thanks, yeah for any interested, I believe it's pages 28-30.



markpulawski said:


> That's a great outcome from reasonable headed people working the TSA job...BUT...I am sure there a lot of those working the job that would say no animals of any kind and depending on the airline the same thing. Many airlines say no animals period unless checked as cargo.
> I do want to know why you say they should not go through the Xray as I have sent literally hundreds of animals through without seeing any ill effects that I am aware of?


Mark, take a look at the article above, it references the actual TSA regulations. It also mentions not putting the animals through Xray


----------

